# Who has gotten a new bow this year



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Who all has gotten a new bow or bows this year? What did you get, if you got a new rig?

Also pics would be great.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll start, I have gotten an AM 35, a Drenalin, and soon to get a vantage x8.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Look at sig.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

It hasn't come yet but my Omen should be here next week or the week after, hopefully next week. I want to get it set up before worlds and use it for the x-factor pop up competition.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> It hasn't come yet but my Omen should be here next week or the week after, hopefully next week. I want to get it set up before worlds and use it for the x-factor pop up competition.


How does the omen draw? I would really like to shoot one, but I haven't been able to find one yet.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

It's the smoothest bow that I've drawn. it's smoother than the GX, XF HF, AM, and the Reezen. The hump is very small and the wall is super solid. When I tested it out I shot it indoors at 30 yards and I was keeping all the arrows in the yellow no problem from the beginning. The 5.5" brace height wasn't a problem at all and it was really sinking the arrows into the target at 55lbs. I think it's the best hunting bow made.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have heard that it is a smooth draw.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I bought a Mission UX2 and a Mathews Conquest 4


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Pics would be nice of the new rigs.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

New Turbohawk coming in a few weeks.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I got the bow in my sig the bigging of the year. Would like to get a am 32 or diamond iceman or bowtech admiral


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

All the bows in you list are nice.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

hoyt turbohawk with sword sights qad drop away rest pics or in hoyt turbo hawk forum


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

rytera alien x.

cameras not working so cant post pics


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Finished this a few weeks ago, sinew backed white oak flatbow, 65" long and 82# at 29". Shoots hard, quietly, and straight. Bit shorter than I'm used to, but with matched arrows if I can pick a spot it can shoot it.

It's also paved the way for the rest of my hunting bows (sinew backed flatbows), as I'm a huge fan of this one and design.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice Kegan


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

in january i got my seven 37 that i think im gonna sell cause i dont use it for anything anymore. and last month i got an AM32 in bone collector edition.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What are the specs of your 737


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> What are the specs of your 737


29" draw that cant be changed and its 60-70# and all camo with nothing on it anymore


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

nothing yet, but I should have a prototype in about a month:wink:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Got a Red Ember Vantage X8


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

look at sig


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

I got the hoyt katera, I was amazed how quiet it is. It is really fast. So far no problems.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

change mine to a super hawk. still new bow though


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sucks that you didn't get the bow you want.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*new bow*

i have a proelite on its way i talked to the guy it should be here on friday! i will get pictures then........but i might make my own thread because i have 3 stabilizers and V-Bars to choose and i might need you guys's help! oh ya and its black with silver limb pockets and cams........its pretty:angel4:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

carbon_kid said:


> i have a proelite on its way i talked to the guy it should be here on friday! i will get pictures then........but i might make my own thread because i have 3 stabilizers and V-Bars to choose and i might need you guys's help! oh ya and its black with silver limb pockets and cams........its pretty:angel4:


I bet it is. I used to have one just like that.


----------



## The Apprentice (Feb 26, 2009)

*My new Reezen*

This is my new Reezen. I have been shooting it a lot since the begining of June and its been working nice.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my Drenalin for Christmas


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I picked up a Hoyt Katera XL.
Used it for 3D and field, cant wait til deer season.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

My SwitchbackXT. But I have had it since early winter so its not "new" to me anymore haha


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Sucks that you didn't get the bow you want.


ya but the super hawk is a good bow too and i hear the turbohawk is on backorder


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

The Apprentice said:


> This is my new Reezen. I have been shooting it a lot since the begining of June and its been working nice.


suhweet! im a sucker for black bows. sweet lookin rig:shade:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Apprentice, have you had any issues with your strings suppressors?

The bow looks sweet!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna send the money for my new bow today.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

I got a candy red 60# BowTech 82nd, camo 60# Diamond Iceman and a camo 70# Ross Carnivore 31and love them all!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

hey apprentice alot of reezen shooters are starting to put the string suppressors on backwards you should try it my mathews dealer says it makes them work alot better.

here are the pics of my new ones
my mission ux2









my martin phantom 2 that I just sold so I could buy the conquest 4








And finally my Conquest 4


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

just brought my super hawk home and set it up. i had to get mom to shine the head lights in the field so i could shoot it. Whoa... smooth draw, no hand shock...... SUHWEET!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet, how does it shoot?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

That is a sweet looking bow


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

it shoots like a dream. Smooth and quiet. there is a little buzz at the end of the shot but it i think ill invest in a STS string to stop to take it out. I cant wait to get it sighted in and get goin.


----------



## The Apprentice (Feb 26, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Apprentice, have you had any issues with your strings suppressors?
> 
> The bow looks sweet!


No i Have not had any problems with mine. They are getting worn a little faster then the ones on my dren did but its a shorter b.h. and its 20 fps faster.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

lets see this year i have had a
bowtech guardian 
martin shadowcat elite
bowtech constitution (still have)
bowtech sentinel
x force gx (still have) 


and im sure i will probly have one more by the end of the year


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> lets see this year i have had a
> bowtech guardian
> martin shadowcat elite
> bowtech constitution (still have)
> ...


What was your favorite?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> What was your favorite?


the constitution for sure, i will never sell that bow probly the guardian in second i would say


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> lets see this year i have had a
> bowtech guardian
> martin shadowcat elite
> bowtech constitution (still have)
> ...


oops forgot 1 i had a ninja elite gto also


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

here is my new OMEN, oh yeah and i got a bowmadness XL earlier in the year too
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977708&page=2&highlight=omen


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is my Mathews S2. Got it about 6 weeks ago, it is all set up and it shoots real nice


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

i got a new bear odyssey 2 and i dont kno if im gonna get a pse stinger ni/hoyt superhawk or a reflex growler


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> here is my new OMEN, oh yeah and i got a bowmadness XL earlier in the year too
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977708&page=2&highlight=omen


That looks awesome! I am a Mathews guy but that Omen is nice. I think Mathews should just keep focusing on how to produce smoothe, accurate, forgiving single cam bows like they always have, and let the other companys worry about the speed chase. And btw, your Omen looks a lot nicer than in the pics on PSE's website and in magazines, I dont like how they advertise them being at full draw


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a martin cheetah. Good little bow for hunting. BUt BY december Ill Have my alien x.!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got a new bow a few months ago. I got a Mathews Switchback and The pictures of it I think are on my profile if not they are on my thread named, I Got A New Bow. I will put some pics of my bow on my profile soon if their are'nt any there on my profile yet.


----------



## Memedic95 (Aug 14, 2009)

I got the superhawk on 08-12-09. Much better than the Growler which has bushings in the cams. the limbs are better and the cams have sealed bearings. My pro shop had the hawk series all for the same price. I was going to get the TurboHawk but they sold the last one the day before I got there. If you can find the TurboHawk, it is the same bow as the AlphaMax with a Growler riser.


----------



## Memedic95 (Aug 14, 2009)

I was wondering....I bought the SuperHawk, my first bow because I only just got interested in hunting after having bypass surgery and could not afford to go out and buy a bow back in 2007. Was it a good choice? I have been reading up as much as possible and didn't wan't to get something to cheap.


----------



## Memedic95 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Hoyt SuperHawk*

Just got my first bow on 08-12-09 at 45 years old. It is a SuperHawk because they were sold out of the TurboHawk and said it would be 4 weaks till they got one in. I couldn't wait that long.


----------

